# Anyone watching Digimon Adventure Tri ?



## Youkai (Nov 21, 2015)

Man I just saw at a streaming page that there are already 4 Episodes Translated,
Thinking that this might be some bad rip off like all the later ones I still watched the first episode and after like 10 seconds I was completely in it already because they made the wise decision to reuse the old title and digitation songs (even though it seems to be a tiny little bit changed?? not sure as I hardly watched any Japanese Episodes of the 1st season)

Still I read many comments on that page from people loving it and saying it is just like in their childhood and such.

Actually I watched all 4 eps. in a row now and I feel like I am a little child again sitting in front of my TV and turning the Volume up and annoying my dad with it XD

Anyone else watched it yet and want to share his/her experience ?

I was a little bit unsure about the slightly changed drawing style but I don't really care, still feels just like the original Digmon ^^
Only thing I wonder is when exactly this is supposed to play ? I'd say after Season 2 especially cuz Hikari already has her D2 Digivice ... so where are the others ? And well it is so long in the past that I am not sure anymore why they are actually able to do Ultimate evolution without their amulets ? I thought DNA Digitation was some kind of substitute for not being able to ultimate evolve anymore ?

well doesn't matter it is awesome and I would recommend anyone who has seen the first season in their childhood to watch this one


----------



## LegendaryFighter (Nov 21, 2015)

delete


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2015)

i watched it and it made me remember when i watched season 1 on tv so many years ago.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 21, 2015)

Is it anything like the original series?


----------



## djalmafreestyler (Nov 21, 2015)

I saw it today. I just didn't like that design, drawing style, but the episode was ok. Let's see how the story goes.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 21, 2015)

What episodes? They announced they were going to release a series of movies instead of episodes.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Nov 21, 2015)

jumpman17 said:


> What episodes? They announced they were going to release a series of movies instead of episodes.


The first movie's been broken up into four episodes for streaming on Crunchyroll, same day as its Japanese release. Oddly enough I believe it's getting theatrical releases in Japan, not on DVD or anything until next month.


I haven't had a chance to watch yet (visiting family this week, slow wireless internet with a snowstorm slowing it down) but I did see a preview a few weeks ago. Looks like they're starting off by 



Spoiler



killing off the 02 kids


 so it's already pretty good in my book, although I'm sure it won't stick.


----------



## AboodXD (Nov 21, 2015)

It doesn't feel like Digimon Adventure anymore.....


----------



## ov3rkill (Nov 21, 2015)

I watched all 4 episodes. It brings me nostalgia.


----------



## Ericzander (Nov 22, 2015)

Quick question, didn't season 3 state that the original 2 seasons were a TV show?  Is that retconned?  The first episode of season 3 when I heard that I turned off the series forever and got really sad as a kid.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 22, 2015)

Ericzander said:


> Quick question, didn't season 3 state that the original 2 seasons were a TV show?  Is that retconned?  The first episode of season 3 when I heard that I turned off the series forever and got really sad as a kid.


I think that was more to show that they were in separate universes/realities rather than to denounce the existence of the first 2 season, if that makes any sense. In one of the later seasons of Digimon Xros Wars/Digimon Fusion, there was an episode whereby characters from the different seasons were summoned to help.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Nov 22, 2015)

Ericzander said:


> Quick question, didn't season 3 state that the original 2 seasons were a TV show?  Is that retconned?  The first episode of season 3 when I heard that I turned off the series forever and got really sad as a kid.


Digimon existed as a franchise, like in the real world, although I don't remember if they explicitly said it included the Digimon Adventure seasons (I haven't watched the dub since it originally aired, either, but I could believe it being something added to the English dub). Either way, Adventure, Tamers, Frontier, Savers/Data Squad, and Xros Wars/Fusion are all separate canons and universes, none of which supercede each other as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Krestent (Nov 22, 2015)

There was an episode of Xros Wars/Fusion where they somehow (not too sure of the specifics, didn't see the whole episode) got the leaders from each series (so Tai, Davis/Daisuke, Takato, Takuya, Marcus/Masaru) to come help them out.


----------

